# Amazon Patent on White Background Photography



## walshjp17 (May 9, 2014)

Just to shake things up a bit:  "US Patent 8,676,045  grants Amazon sole rights to "Studio arrangement", and lists in  intricate detail how you can take an image on a white background using  arrangements of lights, background materials, and a camera."  (excerpt from article on The Register ==> Amazon granted patent for taking photos against a white background).

While likely unenforceable in non-commercial venues, it is an example of how ridiculous the USPTO has become in recent years.


----------



## Gary Beasley (May 9, 2014)

That kind of photography has been going on for decades, way longer than Amazon has existed. What kind of idiot in the patent office thinks this could be a new thing?


----------



## Bill Arnold (May 9, 2014)

As with most patents, can't one just change the location of one or more items to avoid "patent infringement"?


----------



## nativewooder (May 9, 2014)

Hey People,

Don't get excited!  These are just bureaucrats trying to ensure that they will have a job tomorrow.  Anything that is part of the public domain will remain in the public domain.  My opinion, of course!  There may be something that Amazon sells that they are trying to protect, so what?!  I will continue taking pictures with white, gray, black, blue, and naked (?) backgrounds until the bloated government comes to carry me away!:biggrin:


----------



## avbill (May 9, 2014)

Amazon will have to establish what is a white  background. for the patent.


----------



## Joe S. (May 9, 2014)

Wait until somebody patents sharp tools! :biggrin:


----------



## ashaw (May 9, 2014)

That's it.  I have had enough.  I am going to the patent office today and going to patent  how the sun shines and illuminate all subjects.  That means you all have to stay inside.  

All I want to know who dump stupid in the gene pool.


----------



## sbell111 (May 15, 2014)

I rather doubt that any of us are currently using their method to take pictures, but so what if we did?  Something tells us that no one is going to be doing random checks of our homes and shops to verify that our lights aren't set up to their specification.


----------



## sschering (May 15, 2014)

If you look at the patent pictures it's a basic front, back and fill light arrangement.

I doubt this would stand up to a review.


----------



## Whaler (May 15, 2014)

I just took this one and have been using whit backgrounds for over 60 years so I think I am grandfathered in.


----------



## Haynie (May 15, 2014)

Never hold up, especially since ad photographers have been doing it for years.


----------



## Quality Pen (May 31, 2014)

Joe S. said:


> Wait until somebody patents sharp tools! :biggrin:


I won't have to worry about infringing on that... :frown:


----------

